# Can I ask for advice on dwarf chain loach / pearl gourami



## Packers (5 Oct 2011)

Sorry to keep asking for advice!   

I am completely bowled over by both Yasuhikotakia sidthimunki (Dwarf Chain Loach) and Trichogaster leerii (Pearl Gourami).  Obviously these are very different fish.  I could only have a pair of the pearl gourami or a group of 5 or 6 dwarf chain loach for my 95l tank, but I wondered if anyone had any experience with these species.  Are they safe with shrimp (Cherries and CRS) and plants?

Many thanks in anticipation


----------



## Iain Sutherland (5 Oct 2011)

*Re: Can I ask for advice on dwarf chain loach / pearl gouram*

pearl gouramis will eat anything that fits in there mouth, RCS/CRS will be an expensive snack. Unsure about the loaches.


----------



## dw1305 (5 Oct 2011)

*Re: Can I ask for advice on dwarf chain loach / pearl gouram*

Hi all,
They are both really nice fish. I'd recommend both of them. They are both plant safe, but you may find that they eat your shrimps (I don't have any experience of them with shrimps, but I think they will). The Pearl Gourami are bubble nesters, so if you have a lot of surface movement the male may get a bit frustrated. I also think they may be a bit big for the tank. Chain Loaches are rarely spawned (although they are now being bred in commercial quantities in the Far East).

cheers Darrel


----------



## spyder (5 Oct 2011)

*Re: Can I ask for advice on dwarf chain loach / pearl gouram*

I've kept Pearl Gourami's in my fish keeping past. They make a great centre piece fish in a larger community aquarium. Not really fussy or demanding and quite hardy.

They do grow to a good size but I never had problems with them munching on small fish like neons though, they were kind of placid to me, but I'm sure they would snap up cherries. 

When the males mature and colour up they are stunning fish. Fairly easy to spawn but the fry can be tricky to raise.

Not got anything to add on the loaches though.


----------



## sanj (5 Oct 2011)

*Re: Can I ask for advice on dwarf chain loach / pearl gouram*

I keep about 25 chain loaches... great little creatures, fine in a planted tank and have not bothered my Amano shrimp, but these are a few shrimp some 4 years old and about 2" in size. Id be inclined to think that they may snack on cherries.

In terms of appropriateness I would think the chain loaches are better than the pearl gourami in a 95 litre.


----------



## Polly (8 Oct 2011)

*Re: Can I ask for advice on dwarf chain loach / pearl gouram*

I've kept Pearl Gouramis in the past and have them now too - LOVE these fish!   

When we first kept them we kept finding fry in the tank - Zebra Danio fry and ended up with several batches of Danios on top of our original number  8)    If the Pearls were eating them we never observed it, although it's hard to believe that they wouldn't, they certainly love frozen brine shrimp and bloodworm.

They are very peaceful in my experience, but far from boring as they continually explore the tank and plants looking for food.   They won't show their colours in the shop tanks but will colour up and develop beautifully in a planted tank if there's some shade and floating plants  8) 

I have Cories laying eggs every week or so at the moment and thought the Pearls might eat them, but they haven't bothered    Not sure I'd keep them with smaller shrimp but I wouldn't worry about amanos too much 

I have only kept one pair in a tank though, haven't had a tank that was really big enough for more than one pair (100 + 125 litres)


----------

